

Disruptions: A Blogger Mocks the Denizens of Silicon Valley - nickbilton
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/25/disruptions-a-blogger-mocks-the-denizens-of-silicon-valley/
The return of Valleywag.
======
fossuser
Valleywag is the TMZ of silicon valley reporting, it isn't clever humor,
satire or insightful. It's mostly poorly written articles with limited
research going after easy hits and the lowest common denominator.

There's some irony in defining your job as noting how self-absorbed silicon
valley is from an article that exists primarily to boost a self-absorbed ego
(picture and all).

The rationality of why it's better for them to be in New York is probably the
most enlightening part. Clearly they need to be based in a place free from a
hostile culture that's focused on image and wealth. Can't have their hard
hitting journalism be stifled.

------
sgrove
This doesn't deserve to be posted anywhere, much less on the front page.

~~~
ringdabell
Gossip rag aside, alot of the criticisms brought forth by valleywag is on
point...

There is A LOT of dumb money. There ARE a ton of idiot startupbro/princesses.

Anything to deflate the delusional silliness bubbling up here is probably a
good thing in the long run.

The HN hivemind loves to rally against the stuffy culture of the corporate
world. Are the rapgenius bros any better?

Let's ditch the douchiness and get back to the good ole days of building
meaningful, _truly_ world-changing, shit out of our garages.

~~~
enoch_r
Half a century of paparazzi and celebrity gossip has now deflated the
delusional silliness in Hollywood--it's time to bring that style of hard-
hitting journalism to Silicon Valley.

~~~
ringdabell
Silly analogy. Hollywood bros don't claim to be saving the world nor do they
cast themselves in a superior light than all the other bloodsuckers.

When you take yourself this seriously (Saray Lacey... classic example), you're
going to get ridiculed and made fun of. Rightfully deserved too.

IDK. Digging up people's private lives is not cool (e.g. valleywag's articles
about Eric's open marriage), but pointing out blatant douchiness is admirable.
We need more of that shit to keep us all in line (e.g. Sandberg's unpaid
intern fuckup - which let's be honest is fucking disgusting).

Enough toeing the line brah.

